# Rear speakers. 1989 e32.



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi
The rear speakers in my car do not operate. Ive tested the radio which functions correctly and the speakers are fine. I have since discovered that no signal is reaching the rear of the car. Do the wires go somewhere else before they go to the rear speakers?
Many thanks.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

There is an Amplifier in the trunk. Left side behind the panel and bracing if it is the same as the '94 740.


----------



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

*No Amp*

No amp in the boot. Perhaps thats the problem.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

That could be the problem.

If there has been an amp there, cables of some kind should still be present. If it was removed for an aftermarket and the cables were rerouted then it might be aftermarket time again.


----------



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm fairly sure i have no tweeters. The speaker wires that leave the radio unit are a different colour by the time the reach the rear speakers. I cant see any splices so it looks like its standard. There are two fairly strange looking multiplugs near the left wheelarch in the could these be for an amp? They are dissimilar to each other.


----------



## wells01 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Not Hi-fi system*

I definately don have the hi-fi system, just the standard. Is there a wiring diag available anywhere on the net?


----------

